# Постоянная боль в пояснице справа, переходящая в ягодицу и правую ногу. Результат МРТ прилагаю



## Waq (25 Май 2020)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора. Помогите разобраться с заключением МРТ и какое дообследование нужно пройти. Мне 46 лет, вес 55 кг. рост 155 см. Больше года беспокоит боль в пояснице  справа, переходящая в ягодицу и ногу. Боль постоянная,ноющая. При некоторых движениях и нагрузках усиливается. Нога может болеть даже в ночное время(боль похожа на зубную).
Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (25 Май 2020)

@Waq, Наталья, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

